# Water ingress



## v0ranma0v (Nov 9, 2011)

I have just realized that I have a soaking wet driver footwell and water collected around the battery area in the boot.The boot itself is dry but underneath is wet. I have done a bit research on web and it seems that they are two different problems. It seems that I got the same boot leaking problem with the guy in this thread viewtopic.php?f=19&t=192028. However I have no idea on where the spoiler drain seal is. Could someone help elaborate it a bit?
Also quite a lot of people explaining the wet footwell is probably due to a blocked drainage in the windshield wiper tray.But when I pour some water on the windscreen the water did actually leak back to the ground.Just wanna know if there is any other causes to that?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

The spoiler recess drain hoses are internal to the boot lid and exit on the 'underside' of the boot lid - the face where the number plate lights are fitted. You'll see the open ends of the hoses; one each side.

The wet footwell can be due to a blocked drain from the air conditioning evaporator.


----------



## v0ranma0v (Nov 9, 2011)

brittan said:


> The spoiler recess drain hoses are internal to the boot lid and exit on the 'underside' of the boot lid - the face where the number plate lights are fitted. You'll see the open ends of the hoses; one each side.
> 
> The wet footwell can be due to a blocked drain from the air conditioning evaporator.


Thanks so much for your advices.
By the way I have finally spotted the causes of the leak.The wet driver footwell and the leaking in boot are actually two different problems. The wet driver footwell is due to blocked drainage hole in the windshield tray while the water collected around the battery area in the boot is due to the failure of boot rubber seal. By unblocking the drain hole, the wet footwell is sorted. However I have no idea on what to do with the rubber seal.Here is the video I captured when I poured some water at the back.






If I wanna get the seal replaced, how much will it cost then? Anyone have similar experience?


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi mate

Just seen your video wow that's a lot of water coming in 
I hope you get it sorted very soon.

Phil


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Indeed, that's a mini waterfall !

I assume that you've checked that the seal is properly seated/positioned and that there's nothing obstructing it making proper contact against the boot lid or that you have seen that the seal is damaged in some way.

It's a fairly easy job but Audi will be the only source for the new seal. That sort of seal is often considerably more expensive than you might expect: be prepared for an unpleasant surprise.


----------



## Mark 2 (Oct 18, 2011)

so how old is this car that has a leaking seal. Is it under warrantee? If not thenI would be tempted to have a shop around for write off front ends to rob the rear seal!! just a thought. Hope you get it sorted fast due to the winter coming fast.


----------



## v0ranma0v (Nov 9, 2011)

brittan said:


> Indeed, that's a mini waterfall !
> 
> I assume that you've checked that the seal is properly seated/positioned and that there's nothing obstructing it making proper contact against the boot lid or that you have seen that the seal is damaged in some way.
> 
> It's a fairly easy job but Audi will be the only source for the new seal. That sort of seal is often considerably more expensive than you might expect: be prepared for an unpleasant surprise.


    that is scaring me.I did do a search on web and it seems not too many car parts dealer doing these kind of rubber seal.


----------



## the minty1 (Mar 27, 2011)

Holly smokes. Thats a lot of water coming in! 
You will need to determine if the leak is coming from the hatch or the main body of the car. It depends on how handy you are if you look at this yourself. I have taken off the bit that you lift the shopping over and I thought it was a pig to get off. 
It might be easier to get the hatch trim off as a starter. Good luck. I would also have everything out of the boot as that type of leak will have the car stinking if constantly getting wet. And a few towels to soak up the water!

Edit. Just saw that you said its the boot seal itself. Should be no probelm to do yourself. As other poster said, just order a seal from Audi, take your time and pick a dry day.


----------



## Izzer (Aug 8, 2012)

v0ranma0v said:


> brittan said:
> 
> 
> > The spoiler recess drain hoses are internal to the boot lid and exit on the 'underside' of the boot lid - the face where the number plate lights are fitted. You'll see the open ends of the hoses; one each side.
> ...


[/quote] 
I have the same problem you had with the footwell, except mines in both footwells, i would like to check both of these possible leak points, can you tell me where are the drain holes in the windshield trays and where can i find the air conditioning evaporator?


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Wow that is some waterfall there.

Did you check the licence plate lights for water? The water may come from inside lid... (due to leaks around the spoiler insert and or drainage. Or the boot lid window seal is crap).

I cannot imagine that a boot lid seal that looks OK lets through so much water.

Drain holes wind shield tray: between the upper suspension mountings and the wind shield, under the plastic cover.

Carefully take away leaves and stuff. Ensure that the hose stays in place.


----------



## Olsens (Jun 1, 2012)

Anyone got more info on the drains under the windshield?
Thinking of removing wipers and plastic thing this weekend to check/clear the drains. 
Is it easy to take off/put back on?
Things that could break etc?

Tips and pics would be appreciated.


----------

